# What is up with the shortages?



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

China has really shut down. Is that the root cause for all these shortages?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

It appears so. There are a couple things I’m watching that are custom production out of China, and it’s all crickets and finger drums.

China is actually my one misgiving about the Covid BS, to be honest. I can’t see China unnecessarily spiking their own economy for some silly Reset. If anything, China is the one I would expect to work their people into dust in the face of a real pandemic, if they thought they could make an extra yuan.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Part of their plan to destroy the U. S. and become the most powerful country.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Highway diesel is in short supply in NC. A friend drives a transport and he was unable to pull any highway diesel from the Kenly terminals. He was told to return Wednesday night at the earliest to pull a load.

He asked but was not given a reason.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It appears so. There are a couple things I’m watching that are custom production out of China, and it’s all crickets and finger drums.
> 
> China is actually my one misgiving about the Covid BS, to be honest. I can’t see China unnecessarily spiking their own economy for some silly Reset. If anything, China is the one I would expect to work their people into dust in the face of a real pandemic, if they thought they could make an extra yuan.


I think the zero Wuflu policy is just what totalitarians do. It reinforces their authority and further makes their subjects more likely to kowtow in their pea brains. All I can say is what I say about a lot of things going on these days, this should end well.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Highway diesel is in short supply in NC. A friend drives a transport and he was unable to pull any highway diesel from the Kenly terminals. He was told to return Wednesday night at the earliest to pull a load.
> 
> He asked but was not given a reason.


I read an article a couple days ago saying diesel was in short supply and some refineries that can make both diesel and gasoline are switching to diesel from gasoline. That will cause the price of gas to go up.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

As already posted above I also would have expected china to keep the workers going no matter what. Makes me wonder why they are keeping the workers shut in or locked up. There is bound to be a lot more to the story. china probably has a plan to come out ahead in the long run. Generally speaking they do well at such things.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

poppy said:


> I read an article a couple days ago saying diesel was in short supply and some refineries that can make both diesel and gasoline are switching to diesel from gasoline. That will cause the price of gas to go up.


Refiners adjust based on the crack spread (seriously) between gasoline, diesel and other distillates. There is a good bit of elasticity of demand between gasoline and other distillates. Diesel does not have the same elasticity of demand so when the crack spread of diesel is high, they will gear towards that.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

China has a population problem. They tried the One Child Policy, but that had collateral damage (too many male children now coming to reproductive age). They need to thin their population. The govt has the problem of doing that in a contolled, soft landing way, achieving the goal without inducing back-lash/revolution among their mob. (Did you see the film bites of apartment dwellers locked down and shouting out the windows?)...

They need to increase their market share in the world economy-- That can be accomplished by increasng their own production (dependent on maintaing high population at home AND increasing demand elsewhere, OR by reducing the share of others more than their own, allowing them to thin their own herd at the same time.

War with large casualties on all sides would solve all their proiblems and be the most expedient method of accomplishing their goal.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It appears so. There are a couple things I’m watching that are custom production out of China, and it’s all crickets and finger drums.
> 
> China is actually my one misgiving about the Covid BS, to be honest. I can’t see China unnecessarily spiking their own economy for some silly Reset. If anything, China is the one I would expect to work their people into dust in the face of a real pandemic, if they thought they could make an extra yuan.


Not if they thought it would help bring the west down to size.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder if the lockdowns aren't meant to protect one man. Xi would sacrifice millions to protect himself. 

I think the widespread shortages show very clearly how we have become overdependent, by a large measure, on China.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523894843688513536


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I remember hearing a guy say that we were too dependent on China. Wonder whatever happened to him?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> I remember hearing a guy say that we were too dependent on China. Wonder whatever happened to him?


He hurt their feelings

Too many people don't like the truth


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

They never dive deeper than "*supply chain issues*"

seven states had between 40-50% of baby formula products out of stock as of early April, 26 states are now struggling with supply.

"This issue has been compounded by *supply chain issues*, product recalls and historic inflation," Datasembly CEO Ben Reich said. "Unfortunately, given the unprecedented amount of volatility to the category, we anticipate baby formula to continue to be one of the most affected products in the market." 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522710200846848002


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Abbott makes Similac

NUTRITION, HEALTH AND WELLNESS | Apr. 15, 2022

Millions of parents rely on our formula to feed their babies. And we know that our recent recall caused additional stress and anxiety in an already challenging situation of a global supply shortage. We are working hard to help moms, dads and caregivers get the high-quality nutrition they need for their babies.

Abbott is working closely with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to restart operations at the Sturgis, Mich., facility. We continue to make progress on corrective actions and will be implementing additional actions as we work toward addressing items related to the recent recall. In the meantime, we are working to increase the supply of infant formula by prioritizing infant formula production at our facilities that provide product to the U.S. market.








Abbott is Restarting Similac Production at Sturgis







www.abbott.com


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

This administration has done nothing to help the people of this country and they've done everything they can to throw us all into poverty. Then they'll tell us it's somebody else's fault and if we keep voting Democrat we'll be saved.
Since last January, the supply chain has been getting weaker, prices are soaring and in less than 2 years they've taken us from energy independence to diesel shortages.
Now we have baby formula shortages which seems to tie into the abortion riots/insurrections.
They've been trying to remove women from sports, attacking Christianity and generally wreaking havoc with our way of life.
Less than 2 years.
Imagine what it'll be like after 4 years.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

okay, so you know me, but I am going to put a positive spin on this.

1. shortages happen - people can't get what they need
2. people realize they can either do without it or make it themselves (like formula can be homemade)
3. people feel a bit of joy from doing something for themselves
4. joy is uplifting
5. more people feel uplifted, and the feeling spreads

(as a side note, there are very few bare shelves in this area. I don't know about formula because I have no need for it.)


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

The political nitwitery and conspiracy theories notwithstanding, what is being seen is the result of a poor-conceived inventory management system called "just-in-time". It's hardly a new concept, but it really took hold in the US during the 1980s (the "Decade of Greed"). In its basic form, the end receiver keeps little to no inventory on hand and reorders inventory as needed—often multiple times per week. This works when there is no disruption to the supply chain, but, as is seen, it completely breaks down if the supply chain has issues (transportation of goods, manufacture of goods, etc.).


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> The political nitwitery and conspiracy theories notwithstanding, what is being seen is the result of a poor-conceived inventory management system called "just-in-time". It's hardly a new concept, but it really took hold in the US during the 1980s (the "Decade of Greed"). In its basic form, the end receiver keeps little to no inventory on hand and reorders inventory as needed—often multiple times per week. This works when there is no disruption to the supply chain, but, as is seen, it completely breaks down if the supply chain has issues (transportation of goods, manufacture of goods, etc.).


BS...The system works just fine until somone purposely impedes it....It's just like prepping for disaster by storing your own food-- no matter how much you store, it WILL run out if the situation lasts long enough and you don't have a continuing source to replenish it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> The political nitwitery and conspiracy theories notwithstanding, what is being seen is the result of a poor-conceived inventory management system called "just-in-time". It's hardly a new concept, but it really took hold in the US during the 1980s (the "Decade of Greed"). In its basic form, the end receiver keeps little to no inventory on hand and reorders inventory as needed—often multiple times per week. This works when there is no disruption to the supply chain, but, as is seen, it completely breaks down if the supply chain has issues (transportation of goods, manufacture of goods, etc.).


Most of your post is incorrect.

JIT is a warehouse function not end user.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> okay, so you know me, but I am going to put a positive spin on this.
> 
> 1. shortages happen - people can't get what they need
> 2. people realize they can either do without it or make it themselves (like formula can be homemade)
> ...


Unless you are a "Me Firster" like 80% of our nation.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

HDRider said:


> China has really shut down. Is that the root cause for all these shortages?



I heard from a local source at the docks in Kalifornia, that there are only 8-12 container ships at anchor, waiting to be unloaded. Where the heck are they..... Well, they are off the coast of China.

Over 400 ships waiting off the docks of Shanghai, alone.

"Data from Project44, which tracks global supply chains, showed that shipment delays between China and major U.S. and European ports have quadrupled since late March, when China shut down the city of Shanghai, which has the world's busiest container port."









Shipping delays are back as China's lockdowns ripple around the world


Delays will "continue into the summer months," as factories struggle to return to normal operations in Shanghai, said Josh Brazil, director of Supply Chain Data Insights at Project44.




www.wlwt.com






Shipping queues are getting worse in China — and other parts of the world.

Nearly 20% of container vessels globally are currently waiting outside congested ports, according to a survey published last Thursday by Windward, an Israel-based global maritime data firm.

Almost a quarter of those unberthed ships are stuck outside Chinese ports. That's 412 ships, up 58% since February, the survey added.

It's clear that lockdowns in China have caused a bottleneck, the firm said.

Across China, at least 27 cities are under full or partial lockdown, which could be impacting up to 185 million residents across the country, according to latest CNN calculation on Wednesday. Beijing effectively shut down its largest district this week.

President Xi Jinping signaled this week that China would continue with its zero tolerance approach to COVID. On Thursday, Xi told all levels of government to "resolutely adhere to the zero-COVID policy."


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

HDRider said:


> They never dive deeper than "*supply chain issues*"
> 
> seven states had between 40-50% of baby formula products out of stock as of early April, 26 states are now struggling with supply.
> 
> ...



I don't understand this......

I was in my local Sam's Club yesterday and I made it a point to walk by the "Baby Isle". They are stacked very deep with everything.... Formula, diapers, wipes, etc..... There are even pallets and pallets of baby formula on the high shelves, wrapped in plastic.


............


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> okay, so you know me, but I am going to put a positive spin on this.
> 
> 1. shortages happen - people can't get what they need
> 2. people realize they can either do without it or make it themselves *(like formula can be homemade)*
> ...


You and I realize formula can be made 

my youngest daughter (17) told me about the formula shortage last night , I said I am aware and people will have to make their own for a while.

You can't do that ! she said 

oh , but you can, been doing it for a long time would you like me to go grab you the recipe , my wife backed me up and there was a sudden understanding that mom and dad might know a thing or two. 

people are convinced they need a store bought product for so many things


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Big_John said:


> I heard from a local source at the docks in Kalifornia, that there are only 8-12 container ships at anchor, waiting to be unloaded. Where the heck are they..... Well, they are off the coast of China.
> 
> Over 400 ships waiting off the docks of Shanghai, alone.
> 
> ...


Green is cargo, red is tanker - This is as of right now






















__





MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic


MarineTraffic Live Ships Map. Discover information and vessel positions for vessels around the world. Search the MarineTraffic ships database of more than 550000 active and decommissioned vessels. Search for popular ships globally. Find locations of ports and ships using the near Real Time ships...



www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe China is withholding goods in retaliation to our tariffs?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

IDK, I guess Im just a "conspiracy theorist" so dont pay any attention to me but if I see a group of powerful people, writing books and giving speeches about how the west should collapse....how we should all own nothing, live in pods, and eat fake meat.....how we're going to have pandemics [ before we have them ], and when we get them we find out they were manufactured in a lab partially funded by those same people....its very difficult for me to believe that it isnt all being orchestrated by the very people who promised all those things.

Makes me a kook, I guess. In my book, if you threaten to kill your neighbor next tuesday and your neighbor turns up dead on that day...there's every chance in the world that you killed him. Any detective worth his salt would have to be a little bit of a "conspiracy theorist", and assume the same.

Im not a "coincidence theorist". I cannot believe that everything in the world is simply "unfolding" by pure circumstance, and every bad outcome is the result of well intentioned blunders. The world simply does not work that way.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> Green is cargo, red is tanker - This is as of right now
> 
> View attachment 110072
> 
> ...


Looks like more than 8-12 container ships floating around out there.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Adirondackian said:


> IDK, I guess Im just a "conspiracy theorist" so dont pay any attention to me but if I see a group of powerful people, writing books and giving speeches about how the west should collapse....how we should all own nothing, live in pods, and eat fake meat.....how we're going to have pandemics [ before we have them ], and when we get them we find out they were manufactured in a lab partially funded by those same people....its very difficult for me to believe that it isnt all being orchestrated by the very people who promised all those things.
> 
> Makes me a kook, I guess. In my book, if you threaten to kill your neighbor next tuesday and your neighbor turns up dead on that day...there's every chance in the world that you killed him. Any detective worth his salt would have to be a little bit of a "conspiracy theorist", and assume the same.
> 
> Im not a "coincidence theorist". I cannot believe that everything in the world is simply "unfolding" by pure circumstance, and every bad outcome is the result of well intentioned blunders. The world simply does not work that way.


Shame on you for alluding to the World Economic Forum (WEF) and their influence, be it plain that they even have puppeteers. They are about as evil as they come. They say right on their website that America cannot and will not be the single world power by 2030. Now we all know, that cannot happen unless the USA diminishes in power.

Now, I can better understand some fuzzy foreigners wanting America to 'go down'. What I cannot understand, is a born child of the USA, wanting to destroy our own country. Yep, you heard me right. The likes of many of the Demo-Socialist players in DC, in our State Gov'ts and nearly all of the City Gov'ts of the 25 largest in our country want the desires of the WEF to come to pass.

WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH SHORTAGES....????? Shortages, supply-chain issues, inflation, etc., are just another tool of the WEF to help bring America down.

Yes, Adirondackian, I agree with you.


.........


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

If we had a president maybe some of the problems would not be so bad. I keep forgetting, we did have such a president. But by some miracle a man hiding in his basement somehow got more votes than he did even though the good president got more votes than he did in the first election.

We have made our own problems by letting a small group lie and steal their way into power. We will have to take care of that problem first.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Chief50 said:


> If we had a president maybe some of the problems would not be so bad. I keep forgetting, we did have such a president. But by some miracle a man hiding in his basement somehow got more votes than he did even though the good president got more votes than he did in the first election.
> 
> We have made our own problems by letting a small group lie and steal their way into power. We will have to take care of that problem first.


He wasnt hiding behind razor wire for no reason. For the first 6-8 weeks they were just braced inside their bunker, waiting for impact. I think they couldnt believe they got away with it.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

doc- said:


> BS...The system works just fine until somone purposely impedes it....It's just like prepping for disaster by storing your own food-- no matter how much you store, it WILL run out if the situation lasts long enough and you don't have a continuing source to replenish it.


Well Doc, it's kind a like the two of us trying to outrun a grizzly. I don't have to run faster than the grizzly, just a little faster than you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This was forwarded to my wife from a niece, south of Los Angeles.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

doc- said:


> BS...The system works just fine until somone purposely impedes it....It's just like prepping for disaster by storing your own food-- no matter how much you store, it WILL run out if the situation lasts long enough and you don't have a continuing source to replenish it.


JIT works just fine until someone purposely impedes it? You clearly don’t have experience in manufacturing.

JIT and Six Sigma can help a company squeeze a bit of extra profitability out of the bottom line, but they rely on the (often misplaced) confidence that one can establish a 100% reliable system. It’s not until you get into brown/black-belt levels of Six Sigma that you see that the system is so reliant on contingency risk-mitigation that, if one truly wants an uninterrupted production schedule, one doesn’t rely on JIT. The problem is that most companies base their risk assessment of the contingencies they’ve experienced only in recent history, and end up trying to take the full reward (and risk) of what the early concepts in Six Sigma teach.

Your analogy to prepping is actually perfect, but doesn’t align like you suggest. Almost no preps are made for a forever scope. Sure, to be able to lay up a prep knowing that you’ll never again have to worry about something would be great, but that very rarely applies.

Most preps are established on a 30/60/90/180/360-day scope, which, coincidentally, is how pre-JIT sourcing-planning was done. A production planner would look at any given widget, and assess the standard time to get it from a fresh PO, and then weight that according to the reliability of the sourcing and the impact of a shortage, and buy accordingly.

JIT looks at what the supplier of that widget can do when the system is working perfectly and orders accordingly. If, in good times, a supplier can reliably deliver a shipment every two weeks, they order a two-week supply at a time. That works until it doesn’t, and it doesn’t require someone purposely impeding it for it to stop working.

JIT manufacturing is analogous to the people who live in the city and buy their ingredients for dinner every day at the corner bodega. Our lifestyle is pre-JIT.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and then you get a bad component , the place my son and wife work is experiencing a batch of bad bolts.

you only know when you apply a certain amount of torque to one to test it that it is bad not hardened properly nearly cause one injury already.

causing a lot of sheered off bolts in the field it is a very common fastener size used on several product lines , what a mess and because many of the facilities have hoppers of these bolts new got dumped in with old and now all get scrapped making bad worse.


----------



## Eagle_and_hawk (Nov 22, 2008)

GTX63 said:


> This was forwarded to my wife from a niece, south of Los Angeles.
> View attachment 110089


It would be interesting to know what that "Ralphs" brand cost. That price sticker is for Horizon Organic milk, which is expensive on a good day.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Eagle_and_hawk said:


> It would be interesting to know what that "Ralphs" brand cost. That price sticker is for Horizon Organic milk, which is expensive on a good day.


The store brand goes for around $3.99/gallon in my area of SoCal (San Diego area vs Los Angeles). I looked it up and the Horizon milk is the same price here as in the photo.

That said, a lot of times lately the cheaper milk is gone and if you must have milk, often the more expensive options are what you have left.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> The store brand goes for around $3.99/gallon in my area of SoCal


That in the state with more dairy cows than anyone.

Our price is the same as yours


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

For the longest time we could not get Half & Half. We stock up now.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

HDRider said:


> That in the state with more dairy cows than anyone.
> 
> Our price is the same as yours


Everything is more expensive here, even though we're one of the biggest breadbaskets (ok, not actual bread but pretty much everything else vegetative) in the U.S.

Making trips back to the Midwest and southeast to visit family are always big eye openers/reminders.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524371245076254720


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Horizon milk is very expensive here too. Kroger milk was down 20 cents to $2.99 a gallon.

Baby aisle was pretty bare this afternoon. There were only a few containers of formula.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The Food Lion, our regional Cackalack chain, has ground beef (73/27) at $2.99/# again this week. I’m going to go get 100# each from two or three stores this week, and set the freeze dryer to work.

Ever since Covidaids started, the supply chain scare has been senseless. In the middle of the great toilet-paper crusades, my local Walmart was 150,000 sq/fr of scorched earth, while the Dollar General in between had it almost without interruption, and the general store converted from an old full-serve gas station “in town” had packs of TP right next to the soda coolers the whole time, and they’d serve you one hell of a cherry lime-aid slush to keep you hydrated while you were waiting in line and then, inevitably, flirting with the counter girl and making the folks behind you wait extra for their turn at her charms.

I sometimes wonder if the only thing in real shortage isn’t just common sense.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.

However, I will submit that my son who works in an agriculture related business suggested that I do a MAJOR stocking up trip to the grocery store for non-perishable food items. 

His comment on the potential fertilizer and harvest shortages lay some blame on the current administration dithering until the Russians exited their other investments and bought commodities and futures. Also, if China purchases most of this summer's corn crop, expect ethanol and gasoline prices to jump through the roof. He gets angry every time he talks about corn (a food crop) being used to produce fuel.


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

At the height of bare shelves due to nobody working at the warehouses, our local store and community sent their own dock and warehouse workers with a couple of trucks to bring back groceries. Meanwhile the instore crew pushed all inventory out and cleaned the warehouse. People were melting down, yet there were choices, but not your favorite choice. No lettuce? Looky, we have a choice between red and green cabbage! There's still holes on the shelves, but it's not bad. What's bad are the prices. Eggs, butter, ground beef and a head of lettuce are $5 each.

The next nearest store is 75 miles, so I use Amazon for shelf stable goods. I used to get my boxes the next day. Now small boxes trickle in for two weeks, 90% of them are shipped from Florida. What did the governor of Florida say? "We're open for business."


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes.
> 
> However, I will submit that my son who works in an agriculture related business suggested that I do a MAJOR stocking up trip to the grocery store for non-perishable food items.
> 
> His comment on the potential fertilizer and harvest shortages lay some blame on the current administration dithering until the Russians exited their other investments and bought commodities and futures. Also, if China purchases most of this summer's corn crop, expect ethanol and gasoline prices to jump through the roof. He gets angry every time he talks about corn (a food crop) being used to produce fuel.


You have to have ethanol in fuel. It gums up the carburetor in all the small engines that were made in Chinese factories powered by dirty coal. If we ran straight gas China would go broke. They would then quit buying coal from Russia, and Russia wouldn't be able to afford to invade Ukraine. If Russia doesn't invade Ukraine, then we couldn't use their invasion to draw attention away from the horrible economic crisis that we caused by incredibly bad policy. It's a vicious cycle. Which is much better than a viscous sickle.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 5/12/22 12:59 A.M. CDST



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> You and I realize formula can be made
> 
> my youngest daughter (17) told me about the formula shortage last night , I said I am aware and people will have to make their own for a while.
> 
> ...


My mother still has the "prescription" for formula my pediatrician provided for me as an infant 60 years ago which was nothing more than a recipe he wrote out by hand to use the OTC nutrients and vitamins available then for her to compound formula I wasn't allergic to.

When a friend lamented of a shortage of the formula she used, my mother showed her how to read the ingredients and although the pediatrician the woman used wouldn't tell her how to get the measures of nutrients and vitamins, my mother told her of two pharmacists who helped other mothers in recent years to make formula at home during recalls.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> You have to have ethanol in fuel. It gums up the carburetor in all the small engines that were made in Chinese factories powered by dirty coal. If we ran straight gas China would go broke. They would then quit buying coal from Russia, and Russia wouldn't be able to afford to invade Ukraine. If Russia doesn't invade Ukraine, then we couldn't use their invasion to draw attention away from the horrible economic crisis that we caused by incredibly bad policy. It's a vicious cycle. Which is much better than a viscous sickle.


Does the viscous sickle look like this one?









It’s the viscous sickle and the runny hammer.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Does the viscous sickle look like this one?
> View attachment 110132
> 
> 
> It’s the viscous sickle and the runny hammer.


That is the viscous sickle.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It has to be pretty scary for a young mother to not find formula. On top of that are the continuous warnings not to make formula at home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hopefully there are older and wiser elders available who are distributing information.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hopefully there are older and wiser elders available who are distributing information.


You mean the ones that taught the young mothers how to cook


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Horizon milk is very expensive here too. Kroger milk was down 20 cents to $2.99 a gallon.
> 
> Baby aisle was pretty bare this afternoon. There were only a few containers of formula.





HDRider said:


> It has to be pretty scary for a young mother to not find formula. On top of that are the continuous warnings not to make formula at home.


Pallets of baby formula are being sent to holding facilities at the border amid a shortage that has seen many parents unable to find it at their local stores, according to a GOP representative. 
"They are sending pallets, pallets of baby formula to the border," Rep. Kat Cammack, R-Fla., said in a video posted to Facebook Wednesday. "Meanwhile, in our own district at home, we cannot find baby formula."


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

The Biden administration canceled one of the most high-profile oil and gas lease sales pending before the Department of the Interior Wednesday, as Americans face record-high prices at the pump, according to AAA.

The DOI halted the potential to drill for oil in over 1 million acres in Alaska's Cook Inlet, along with two lease sales in the Gulf of Mexico. The move comes as Biden has taken a few actions to combat high gas prices, despite his administration's generally hostile approach to the oil industry.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HD, I am talking about the grandmothers who are old enough to know things. You knew that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chief50 said:


> Pallets of baby formula are being sent to holding facilities at the border amid a shortage that has seen many parents unable to find it at their local stores, according to a GOP representative.
> "They are sending pallets, pallets of baby formula to the border," Rep. Kat Cammack, R-Fla., said in a video posted to Facebook Wednesday. "Meanwhile, in our own district at home, we cannot find baby formula."


That link does not lead to the story you quoted.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> That link does not lead to the story you quoted.


I didn't put up a link. Just thought people should know what is happening to the formula.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HD, I am talking about the grandmothers who are old enough to know things. You knew that.


In today's mobile society, many young parents don't have personal face to face access to their parents, much less grand parents. And, as I said you have the media and government telling them not to make formula at home. You should have know that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Chief50 said:


> I didn't put up a link. Just thought people should know what is happening to the formula.


As American families deal with a shortage of baby formula across the US, a lawmaker has released images of dozens of boxes of the coveted product lining the shelves at an illegal migrant processing facility near the US-Mexico border.

Rep. Kat Cammack (R-Fla.) shared the images of “pallets” of infant formula at the Ursula Migrant Processing Center in McAllen, Texas on her Twitter and Facebook pages Wednesday.









Border detention center looks stocked with baby formula despite shortage


A Republican Florida representative shared images of “pallets” of infant formula at the Ursula Migrant Processing Center in McAllen, Texas amid a nationwide shortage.




nypost.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HD, I am talking about the grandmothers who are old enough to know things. You knew that.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524775929741946884


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. Idiots.

I am not one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yup. Idiots.
> 
> I am not one.


They roam among us

I fear too many young people today would choose to believe what the government tells them over what their parents say.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> They roam among us
> 
> I fear too many young people today would choose to believe what the government tells them over what their parents say.


Marx referred to religion as the opiate of the masses. It appears to me that government and big tech disinformation is the new opiate. There is some psychology behind it you have witnessed on this very forum. People bought a false narrative and misinformation hook, line and sinker. These people that aren't idiots are so vested in the narrative they were not fooled, they continue down the primrose path and vilify those that disagree and tell/show them how they were fooled all along.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is this a good thing?

The Food and Drug Administration will announce specific actions to boost formula imports in the coming days, the officials said. The U.S. produces 98% of the infant formula its consumes. Chile, Ireland, Mexico and the Netherlands are potential sources for additional imports, according to the officials.​







U.S. to boost baby formula imports to ease nationwide shortage after Abbott Nutrition recall


During the first week of May, 43% of baby formula supplies were out of stock at stores across the U.S., according to Datasembly.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Just saw on the news that many of those countries are saying they use the formula they produce.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524775929741946884


Thank you @HDRider 

I laughed out load. That was truly funny as hell!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Do the math. Abbot is primary WIC Supplier + Abbott gets shut down = WIC and everyone buys other brands to create shortage

The U.S. shortage has been driven largely by a recall from Abbott Nutrition​​On Feb. 17, Abbott voluntarily recalled its powdered formulas. Abbott contracts with a majority of state programs for the Special Supplemental Nutrition Program for Women, Infants, and Children, commonly called WIC, which is the largest purchaser of baby formula in the U.S., according to a 2011 report from the U.S. Department of Agriculture. Another USDA report from the same year found that the highly concentrated formula market was dominated by three manufacturers, and Abbott held the largest market share, at 43%.​







Baby Formula Shortage Fuels Misleading Partisan Claims - FactCheck.org


A shortage of baby formula has provoked misleading partisan claims that suggest President Joe Biden is responsible for the "bare shelves." But the shortage has been caused by a recall and plant shutdown by a major manufacturer and ongoing supply-chain issues due to the pandemic.




www.factcheck.org


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I made a stocking up run to the grocery store yesterday. Another planned soon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm hoping to do one tomorrow if i can move when i get up in the morning. pretty stiff right now after working all day in the garden. i have my list already but i always add a few more things when i get in the store especially if there is a sale on.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

For the last 2+ years production workers could sit on their duffs and collect more money than ..... working ..... 2+2=4.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 110264


Input costs are crazy around here and I saw something that I have neve seen. Two weeks after top dressing a winter wheat field with chicken litter they burned it down with glyphosate and seeded it with soybeans. The wheat was knee high...

It will sort itself out. I think the farm folk will be alright. The folks in a lot of the third world will be in a tight spot and it will spill over....Arab Spring 2.0 will be like a virus.


----------



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

HDRider said:


> China has really shut down. Is that the root cause for all these shortages?


It is part of the cause - several decades ago, in alignment with a “global economy”, many manufacturing was outsourced. For example: China produces approx. 40% of baby food purchased in the US. There is one other company still here in the US that produces about 43% (Abbott Lab). It doesn’t leave much for those here, unless you came here via the southern border…


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I am going to go way out on a limb here, and expect the new official thought police to come and get me. But is there really a shortage of what the majority of babies need to live? Or just a manufacturing conglomerate facing the same issues the rest are, and afraid their base of customers will find their product optional? For babies needing the specialized formulas there is a major issue, for the rest, not so much.

Last night I watched the parts of the news on NBC, Fox, and CNN that covered this. All of them stressed "parents are not chemists and you simply must find formula because the homemade will kill your child" sort of thing. All stressed the same words "parents are not chemists." You might mismeasure and kill the child. That was followed by "prepared formula is safer for this reason." UM, but on one, I forget which one, the parent mixing the powdered formula was spilling half of it at least outside the bottle. So much for that argument.

What if they told the parents to calm down, get some Carnation or Pet, boil some water, get some Karo or plain old sugar, and get some PolyViSol? And then switch back if you want when you can find the formula again. And we focused on saving the babies for whom that truly will not work, those with allergies and lactose intolerance and digestive issues.

I took the time to find the NIH study from back when that "shows homemade formula is dangerous." No, what it showed was that in homemade vs breast, at 18 months slightly more formula babies were anemic, and therefore if you choose the homemade formula you need that PolyViSol.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the case in *India*, for example, which *announced Saturday a ban on wheat sales* “to manage the overall food security of the country.” 









U.S., Europe race to improve food supply chains after India bans wheat exports


G-7 foreign ministers warned over the weekend that the war in Ukraine is increasing the risk of a global hunger crisis.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

So much for the globalization that was supposed to save us all!

Saw one guy on youtube saying he was not worried about food shortages, because if "The grocery store is bare I will just go to a restaurant since I live in NYC."

Tell me we are not in for interesting times!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

April inflation was reported at 8.3% and prices have increased for 17 months in a row.
The algorithms, or the mathematical practices for computing inflation in 1980 reported it to be at 13.5%.
Our government economists have altered that methodology in ways that seem to minimize the results, ie note that food is one item not included when calculating inflation.
Using the current structure for calculating inflation, it is the highest it has been in the last 40 years.
By using the same procedures and formulas used in 1980, our current Consumer Price Index should be closer to 15%.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

According to Biden's mouthpiece; the shortage is the fault of greedy mothers hoarding formula.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

$100 for one can on infamil? Hard to hoard at that price.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The hoarding started early and speculators bought to resell at inflated prices.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> Boy, they would have sure looked silly if he HADN"T elected a mumbling, senile, ineffectual leader that allowed us to get to this point. Smart investors that saw the situation for what it was. If people are stupid enough to make incredibly bad decisions, other people should be allowed to make money off of their stupidity. It should hurt to be stupid.


He said he wasn't a mind reader, but the speculators seemed to have done a pretty good job at it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> Smart investors that saw the situation for what it was. If people are stupid enough to make incredibly bad decisions, other people should be allowed to make money off of their stupidity. It should hurt to be stupid.


Makes you wonder how he and his son ever made any money in the stock market.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Makes you wonder how he and his son ever made any money in the stock market.


I don't wonder. Most of them know what's about to happen before it does. The ultimate insider traders. And so far it's been legal.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> Boy, they would have sure looked silly if he HADN"T elected a mumbling, senile, ineffectual leader that allowed us to get to this point. Smart investors that saw the situation for what it was. If people are stupid enough to make incredibly bad decisions, other people should be allowed to make money off of their stupidity. It should hurt to be stupid.


If you keep dragging politics into it, the thread will end up being closed or moved.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

crabappleplum said:


> At the height of bare shelves due to nobody working at the warehouses, our local store and community sent their own dock and warehouse workers with a couple of trucks to bring back groceries. Meanwhile the instore crew pushed all inventory out and cleaned the warehouse. People were melting down, yet there were choices, but not your favorite choice. No lettuce? Looky, we have a choice between red and green cabbage! There's still holes on the shelves, but it's not bad. What's bad are the prices. Eggs, butter, ground beef and a head of lettuce are $5 each.
> 
> The next nearest store is 75 miles, so I use Amazon for shelf stable goods. I used to get my boxes the next day. Now small boxes trickle in for two weeks, 90% of them are shipped from Florida. What did the governor of Florida say? "We're open for business."


Ya did amazon too. Found more cheaper faster with walmart that 30 days


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

Walmart is 75 miles away, much of the beautiful drive is 35mph, subject to winter washouts and closures. Now the weather is better, gas is over $5 a gallon. I'll spend my time savings at the beach while Costco groceries show up on my porch.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

The shortages have been planned and organized by the enemies within…


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## orhanzop (7 mo ago)

Just saw on the news that many of those countries are saying they use the formula they produce. 
 techzpod download mobdro


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 110734


How do you convert an oil refinery to ethanol production?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

brosil said:


> How do you convert an oil refinery to ethanol production?


The U.S. hasn’t constructed a major petroleum refinery since 1977


----------

